# Ordering crabs



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

I am currently putting together a setup for Red-Clawed Crabs for the children's room of my library. The lfs does carry them, but not all the time.

Anyone know of a good website that will ship me crabs? Can I specify delivery during a certain time, in order to ensure that someone will be there to take possession of the critters?

Also, same question of shrimp.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

We carry them at the shop, but only have a limited amount right now. How many are you looking for? I could get you prices and shippings costs. I can give a rough idea when they will get there, but no guarantee as far as exact timing unfortunately


----------



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. It'll be a while before I am ready to add crabs to the tank. Even more, now that I am upgrading to a larger tank. In any case, I'd be looking for 3 or 4 crabs. Since they would be delivered to my workplace, rather than my home, they'd have to be delivered sometime from 8 to 5, on a Tuesday through a Saturday to ensure I'd be there to take possession and get them into the tank.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

i THINK we are down to one. I will let you know if we get more in.


----------



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

It'll probably be a month, anyway, since I haven't even started cycling the tank yet. I stopped by the LFS this evening to pick some things up. I stopped by the crab tank. Of the six crabs I could see in the tank, five appeared to be dead.


----------

